

Ask HN: Advice for learning Python as your first language? - mcbaby

If you can give one online resource for learning python (as someone's first language) what would it be?
======
TheDoctorWho
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

That is the best way to learn Python for a beginner, well at least in IMO

------
vineetdhanawat
Well, "A Byte of Python" is good to start resource!

<http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python>

